# Transparent & Backlit Printing



## mrsifuentes

About 5 years ago I was at an art gallery where a photographer had a showing of his work. The photographs were black & white on some kind of transparent paper. All his pieces were illuminated with light which created an amazing affect. It has always stuck with me.

Recently, did some research and came up with the term backlit. I called a printing shop locally and they said that they only do color backlit printing. I am assuming these are the types of photographic advertising we see at malls, major events etc.

Does anybody now what process I need to create to accomplish transparent black & white photographs? Is there a special paper I have to use? Can it be accomplish with a digital printer or does it need to be made in a darkroom?

I had a photo session in mind for some black & whites to be shot on a medium format camera (Pentax 6x& or Rolleiflex) If anybody has done this type of photography I would love to see your work or if anybody knows of any links and sites I should check out. Thank you.


----------



## KevinDks

You are describing Duratrans. Google will give you lots of places to look at, here is one that I found:

Chromatek - Professional Film, Print and Digital Services.

Kevin


----------

